# MyProtein Or BB warehouse?



## Ben10

*MyProtein Or BB Warehouse?*​
My Protein 11746.43%Bodybuilding Warehouse 10240.48%Other - Please elaborate...3313.10%


----------



## Ben10

who would you rather purchase from?


----------



## aka

mmhhmmmm....??????

free delivery????

I know I will be getting my 4kg tab for £34 BBWarehouse

hard to say as I know some members here are very happy with Myprotein

By the way I'm already a customer for BBW, they have good prices, good customer services and good range of products including other brands too


----------



## forza84

bbw free delivery


----------



## Pete122

myprotein all the way


----------



## 1Tonne

I use both. BBW for whey and Myprotein for the dextrose/bcaas/glut/creatine.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I order from both.


----------



## 99DC

Neither, getting fed up with their bitching and squabbling with each other.


----------



## jonb19

Discount Suppliments for most, Preditor Nutrition for some......never had a problem so happy where i am


----------



## aj4

I have one foot in both MP and BBW but I would have to say I am disappoint to MP for revoking the free delivery for August. I'm currently enjoying a tub of banoffee but I wanted something from MP then they revoke the advertised free delivery in August.


----------



## ostrain

99DC said:


> Neither, getting fed up with their bitching and squabbling with each other.


When? I've not heard any..

I use both.


----------



## Greyphantom

Both of them and a few others besides... depends who has the best deal for what I am after at the time...


----------



## Raptor

I have used both and for customer service i must say BBW by a country mile... Im not saying Myprotein are bad but on the 2 occasions that i used they totally cocked up my order and one time took the wrong amount and sent the wrong product.

BBW on the other hand have given provided a good service to me 8-9 times +


----------



## JoeyRamone

Never had a problem with either. Both very good. BBW premium whey is a winner though.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Thanks guys, glad to hear we're doing a good job. Glad to be of service


----------



## hilly

i currently use both my opinion is:

If you like a thicker shake go with bbw or a thinner one go with myprotein.

If you like your shakes stronger and sweeter then i would go with bbw were as myproteins whey flavours are more subtle IMO apart from the choc mint which i have just got 5kg of and is pretty sweet and tasty.

I also have some choc cookie by bww which is nice and have tried their banoffe which is better than myproteins banana IMO


----------



## Syko

www.myprotein.co.uk all the way :thumbup1:

I have always stuck with them and never had no problems


----------



## Hunter84

BBW or Bulkpowders - depends on how generous I'm feeling to myself!!


----------



## Jake1436114563

BulkPowders.


----------



## blackbeard

i use muscleform on some occasions,very good value and quality


----------



## zelobinksy

Never tried a bbw... ^^ hah

Nah, i've always been with myprotein although i've been inclined to try BBW whey, maybe when i need a top up


----------



## paul81

bulkpowders for me, although in fairness never tried BBW


----------



## gbros

BBW for me. Better tasting proteins as MP proteins are much weaker in taste. Im yet to hear someone say MP tastes better. MP feel a bit intimidated too knowing BBW are a smaller company and yet have put MP in a position where they have to offer their protein cheaper and BBW are the reason for it. Simply put, BBW protein tastes great and MP protein tastes weak as sh1t.


----------



## westy125

Last two orders through myprotein have given issues with codes not working etc, my last order wouldnt let me change postage and went straight to confirmation!

Twice I have emailed them with issues with MP discount codes when I know people have used my code but I didnt get the reward for it, so I will use BBW next time, thats just my experience...


----------



## ostrain

BBWarehouse said:


> Thanks guys, glad to hear we're doing a good job. Glad to be of service


 Do you reply to PMs?


----------



## Slayer_666

blackbeard said:


> i use muscleform on some occasions,very good value and quality


Sorry to veer off topic, is muscleforms orange blast (or other flavours) any good? Have been tempted on numerous occasions!

I usually buy from discount supps for branded, myprotein for others. However am very interested in bbw's whey for the thicker consistancy, also they have a lot of interesting supps


----------



## aj4

There are other good places as well, to think of a few :-

- MuscleFinesse

- Bulk Supplements Direct

- Bulk Powders

- Discount Supplements

Many people thought of BBW as a place to buy branded supps but you can get their bulk protein as well 4 kg of tasty protein for £34.99 delivered is a good deal.


----------



## Big Kris

When the new MP web site launched I had an issue with my order so I called up and they said they couldn't cancel it, they recommended that I wait for it to be delivered and refuse it then they would give me a re fund.

When the correct order did come they had charged me twice 

But it was all sorted and have always had good service from them


----------



## dsldude

Mostly use MyProtein for bulk whey mainly because they have the slight price advantage over bodybuilding warehouse's 4kg whey, All though MP did pee me off this month with the whole free postage saga, but I will prbs use them again

Also used discount supplements and the service started off good but my 2 last orders all though ordered before 3pm were not sent same day as they advertise on there site even though both showing instock.


----------



## Taylor25

BBW all the way for me the premium Whey is the best Ive had and the service is spot on add free delivery to that its ideal!


----------



## BBWarehouse

zelobinksy said:


> Never tried a bbw... ^^ hah
> 
> Nah, i've always been with myprotein although i've been inclined to try BBW whey, maybe when i need a top up


You won't be disappointed - some great reviews coming up


----------



## Guest

used only bought BSN or PHD when its been on offer, just converted to Myprotein, don't think i'll go back.

i got 5KGS of Whey for about £33 with FOC delviery..


----------



## myprotein

Thanks for the support guys. We are always looking at ways to improve so we appreciate the suggestions! 

Our 5kg of Impact Whey for £37.50 delivered is an unbeatable price beat deal.

MP


----------



## BBWarehouse

aj4 said:


> There are other good places as well, to think of a few :-
> 
> - MuscleFinesse
> 
> - Bulk Supplements Direct
> 
> - Bulk Powders
> 
> - Discount Supplements
> 
> Many people thought of BBW as a place to buy branded supps but you can get their bulk protein as well 4 kg of tasty protein for £34.99 delivered is a good deal.


I think this is an important point. There's lots of great retailers out there and it's good to see so many decent supplements coming to the market that offer value, and innovation in the same package.

We'll shortly be bringing in Kevin Levrone's new formula into the UK and I think that exemplifies what we're trying to do - i.e. make it easy for people to get both fantastic value "bulk" supplements (e.g. BBW Premium Whey, BBW CEE, BBW Mono etc.), and leading edge "branded" supplements (e.g. Jack3d, SuperPump, Levrone Formula) all from the same place, with no worries about waiting in for 2 deliveries, from 2 suppliers, or 2 different orders to track and trace.....

Hopefully this makes life a little easier for our customers as they can have their cake and eat it too lol 



Taylor25 said:


> BBW all the way for me the premium Whey is the best Ive had and the service is spot on add free delivery to that its ideal!


Thanks Taylor! :thumb:


----------



## Wattsy1976

How come theres only banana and banoffe flavours with BBW ?


----------



## Squirrel

Use both but voted BBW as fast free delivery, excellent customer service, and 4 free t-shirts so far.

When's the next round of freebie T's guys?


----------



## Fragjuice

I've only ever used myprotein for online orders, so voted myprotein :thumb:


----------



## BBWarehouse

Wattsy1976 said:


> How come theres only banana and banoffe flavours with BBW ?


It's a very popular products so some flavours do fly in and fly out - we should be getting our next order of all the flavours within the next 2 weeks.

Banana and Banoffee both get excellent reviews in the meantime however, for example:



*Bodybuilding Warehouse Premium Whey - Banoffee Review*
​


Squirrel said:


> Use both but *voted BBW as fast free delivery, excellent customer service*, and 4 free t-shirts so far.
> 
> When's the next round of freebie T's guys?


Thanks for your vote! :thumbup1:

We're actually looking at offering something else next, and we've got some shakers in the works (can't have too many shakers lol!), that'll probably be released in the next month or so to add to orders.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ordinarily BBW but have been forced to use My protein this time around as BBW AGAIN, didnt seem to have stock of the choc cookie whey and i dont like the other two flavours......


----------



## BBWarehouse

kieren1234 said:


> Ordinarily BBW but have been forced to use My protein this time around as BBW AGAIN, didnt seem to have stock of the choc cookie whey and i dont like the other two flavours......


Sorry about that Kieren, we should have some more in shortly...it's a very popular product due to the taste and value, so goes in and out very quickly. We've got a lot more coming in soon.


----------



## Suprakill4

BBWarehouse said:


> Sorry about that Kieren, we should have some more in shortly...it's a very popular product due to the taste and value, so goes in and out very quickly. We've got a lot more coming in soon.


Yeah i was told this last time and that you were getting in enough to prevent this from happeneing again. Just seems my luck is its every time i want to order lol.


----------



## lemzip

I use both places, always ordered my whey from myprotein but that might change once i've ran out this time.

I like bbwarehouse because it has other brands like usplabs (jack3d).

will continue to use both


----------



## kingliam84

Always my protein such a great service


----------



## Barker

Bulk Powders for me


----------



## Team1

Between Myprotein and BB Warehouse....Myprotein any day of the week. I trust MP's quality and products over BB Warehouse

but my other and better choice imo is bulksupplementsdirect


----------



## adalziel

Neither. Might be cheaper but I get mine from Naked Nutrition. 20% off and a gift. I've had t shirts, shaker cups samples etc. Only with Muscle Milk tho I think - code is FREEGIFT if anyone is interested.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Team1 said:


> Between Myprotein and BB Warehouse....Myprotein any day of the week. I trust MP's quality and products over BB Warehouse
> 
> but my other and better choice imo is bulksupplementsdirect


Our products have excellent reviews and we were the first company to publish COA's from every batch and conduct them for every flavour. The latest are up the website.

Here's a recent tester log on our Creatine Gluconate where BIGBAZZA has been getting excellent results with it:

BBW Creatine Gluconate Log


----------



## owent

ordered 5kg impact whey from myprotein, arrived next day and tastes good. Cant grumble for less than 8 quid per kg includin p&p. :thumb:


----------



## aka

adalziel said:



> Neither. Might be cheaper but I get mine from Naked Nutrition. 20% off and a gift. I've had t shirts, shaker cups samples etc. Only with Muscle Milk tho I think - code is FREEGIFT if anyone is interested.


do you need a code for the 20% dis?


----------



## defdaz

I find it a little odd that a direct selling manufacturer would be compared to a reseller? Surely it's more appropriate to compare BBW to discountsupplements or predator nutrition etc.?


----------



## hilly

defdaz said:


> I find it a little odd that a direct selling manufacturer would be compared to a reseller? Surely it's more appropriate to compare BBW to discountsupplements or predator nutrition etc.?


not anymore daz as they now do their own brand of whey in 4kg tubs


----------



## WWR

I've always gone with myprotein as I love all of their products - I do wonder why the last 3 5kg bags of whey (bought 2 months apart) have tasted completely different each time?

My current bag tastes really sweet, while the last one tasted pretty bland and the one before that was a mixture between the two.


----------



## BBWarehouse

defdaz said:


> I find it a little odd that a direct selling manufacturer would be compared to a reseller? Surely it's more appropriate to compare BBW to discountsupplements or predator nutrition etc.?





hilly said:


> not anymore daz as they now do their own brand of whey in 4kg tubs


So now whether you want the latest branded goods or just basic staples, it's all under one roof - making for easy, convenient shopping.

A lot of people have talked on these forums about stacking a leading edge pre-workout or intra-workout drink with just a basic mono for non-training days. What we've tried to do is make a "one stop shop". You can get creatine monohydrate, CEE, creatine gluconate, whey, tribulus, caffeine....all at ridiculously low prices in our own-label range, at the same time as getting a fantastic deal on the best that Gaspari, BSN, BPI, Boditronics etc. have to offer. Some of the best value supplements in the UK, together with the latest and most exciting.

The best of both worlds - no more compromises or having to collect two deliveries


----------



## Raptor

BBWarehouse said:


> So now whether you want the latest branded goods or just basic staples, it's all under one roof - making for easy, convenient deliveries


Last time i used BBW i got some great free samples bunged in


----------



## BBWarehouse

The Raptor said:


> Last time i used BBW i got some great free samples bunged in


We've got an offer on for free a Hydroxycut RTD at the mo too 

What was the sample you got? How'd you find it out of curiosity?


----------



## myprotein

WWR said:


> I've always gone with myprotein as I love all of their products - I do wonder why the last 3 5kg bags of whey (bought 2 months apart) have tasted completely different each time?
> 
> My current bag tastes really sweet, while the last one tasted pretty bland and the one before that was a mixture between the two.


Thanks for your kind words.

We have reformulated and improved a few of flavours recently so some batches will differ while we are in this transition period. Please see the below articles for more detail:

http://community.myprotein.com/content/new-strawberry-cream-flavour-launched-across-range-new-flavour-114/

http://community.myprotein.com/content/new-chocolate-smooth-flavour-latest-news-106/

MP


----------



## Dazarooni

I took the plunge and purchased protein powder online for the first time. I chose Myprotein and ordered vanilla, strawberry and banana (all 5kg size).

I got a great price using the pricematcher, the delivery was quite good with parcelforce, didn't take long and they followed the instructions I left on a note stuck to my door about dropping it at the local post office as I wasn't in.

I've opened the vanilla one and am working my way through it, the taste is good, I think the best way to describe it is that it tastes like custard and definitely not too sickly. So far so good- my experience with Myprotein has been good and when my supplies run out in 12 weeks to 3 months approx I'll be going back to Myprotein for more.

If the Myprotein person is reading- Just one question, I notice the Strawberry Cream flavoured has recently been "improved". The date printed on my 5kg bag of Strawberry Cream is the 17 August 2010. Is this the new and improved flavour or will it be the old flavour?


----------



## Malibu

I'd pick BBW


----------



## BBWarehouse

Malibu said:


> I'd pick BBW


Cheers for the support :thumbup1:


----------



## muscleuk

discountsupplements.co.uk i been using them for quite a long time now


----------



## nelly1972

Out of the two i'd go with Myprotein all the time..For branded supps and training equipment i'll use ss healthfoods..


----------



## might be big

I use Deluxe Supplements


----------



## G-man99

JBC nutrition now doing 4kg whey and with the 5% discount comes to £40.84 with free delivery.

Really nice tasting :thumbup1:


----------



## aka

G-man99 said:


> JBC nutrition now doing 4kg whey and with the 5% discount comes to £40.84 with free delivery.
> 
> Really nice tasting :thumbup1:


nice finding


----------



## TAFFY

i never ordered from any of them before but might give one of them ago out of the two weigh proteins how do they compare with bcaa's glutamine and all the other vit's and minerals!!!


----------



## bohemian like u

MY Protein for me. I'm not really bothered about the Brand sticker on my tub/bag and i'm happy with every MP product i've tried so far.


----------



## JBC Nutrition

G-man99 said:


> JBC nutrition now doing 4kg whey and with the 5% discount comes to £40.84 with free delivery.
> 
> Really nice tasting :thumbup1:


Thanks for the support and glad you like the new larger size whey. Sorry we have not been on for a while but with the new website and opening a new store its been very manic.

as a result we are now offering fantastic 3 for 2 offers on our new tablet range. Plus a new ladies range.


----------



## frenchie

BBW everytime, fantastic service and good prices.


----------



## Muscle

frenchie said:


> BBW everytime, fantastic service and good prices.


I think BBW is very poor considering the amount of carbs it has per serving..


----------



## BBWarehouse

frenchie said:


> BBW everytime, fantastic service and good prices.


Thanks Frenchie! Glad you like it! :thumb:



Depressed said:


> I think BBW is very poor considering the amount of carbs it has per serving..


Premium Whey is one of the most highly tested, quality assured protein powders in the industry. It get's great reviews for taste and customer satisfaction - for example:

*Premium Whey Reviews Thread*

In terms of carbs, this figure is because we base the label claims on actual COA information, which is a conservative average of the flavours we offer.*

*Most companies (bulk and branded) do not do this*. They'll pick Vanilla or, oftentimes, unflavoured and post the label claims based on that. Unflavoured whey will always *appear* to have very low carbs because it doesn't take into account the cocoa, flavourings, sweeteners etc. that must be added to create a tasty flavoured whey.

If you compare the actual COA (i.e. actual values) from Premium Whey to any other tasty WPC80 protein on the market, you should find it's very, very similar 

[*We post the results from the latest batches on the website here (Premium Whey Protein - Click), and keep all the PDF's from each batch in the office, and are more than happy to email these out on request 

As an example of the variation between flavours, the lowest is usually Choc-Cookie which is 71-72% protein, and the highest tends to be Vanilla, Banana of Banoffee, all of which are typically 75-78%. This is soley down to the fact you have to add different levels of flavouring, sweetener, cocoa etc, to get the taste required.]


----------



## D92

ive just tasted a sample of bbw choc cookie and wasnt to keen on it...thought it tasted a bit coconuty to be honest...but im gonna be ordering some whey tomorrow from them and cant decide between choc and toffee...anyone tried them ?


----------



## henleys

BBWarehouse, was happy with the easy navigation and simplicity so thought i would give them a try. they haven't dissappointed me + free delivery is an added bonus.


----------



## BBWarehouse

D92 said:


> ive just tasted a sample of bbw choc cookie and wasnt to keen on it...thought it tasted a bit coconuty to be honest...but im gonna be ordering some whey tomorrow from them and cant decide between choc and toffee...anyone tried them ?


Banoffee and Choc-Cookie are our most popular flavours - lots of reviews on the different flavours here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/114762-bbw-premium-whey-reviews.html

Personally, I really like Banoffee, Chocolate and Choc-Cookie. If you like a richer shake, go for Chocolate, if you like a lighter, more refreshing shake, I'd go for Banana, Banoffee or Strawberry. Hope that helps


----------



## BBWarehouse

henleys said:


> BBWarehouse, was happy with the easy navigation and simplicity so thought i would give them a try. they haven't dissappointed me + free delivery is an added bonus.


Thanks henleys! Much more to come over the next few months!


----------



## Majordomo

Order from both, depends who has the best deal on at the time I need to stock up

Both customer service I rate highly


----------



## stevo99

i always have problems with the payment system on BBW and i end up going to another site

needs up dating in my opinion


----------



## aka

stevo99 said:


> i always have problems with the payment system on BBW and i end up going to another site
> 
> needs up dating in my opinion


what kind of problems? do you type your plastic card details and off you go?


----------



## BBWarehouse

stevo99 said:


> i always have problems with the payment system on BBW and i end up going to another site
> 
> needs up dating in my opinion


Hi,

Sorry you had issues on the payment system. This is usually down to the billing address entered on site being different to that registered with the credit card company. We set-up the payments system on BBW to be very, very strict in terms of card details entered simply because when we were starting up we did suffer a number of fraudulent orders and that "scared us off" being more lax with it.

Sadly this does mean the "billing address" used on site must 100% match that held by the credit card company, however it does significantly decrease online fraud which is why we set it up that way.

If you ever have any issues, please do give us a call - we're here 9am-5pm Monday to Friday and we're here to help! 



*0161 236 1588*
​
BBWarehouse


----------



## BBWarehouse

Majordomo said:


> Order from both, depends who has the best deal on at the time I need to stock up
> 
> Both customer service I rate highly


Thanks and glad to be of service!


----------



## stevo99

BBWarehouse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry you had issues on the payment system. This is usually down to the billing address entered on site being different to that registered with the credit card company. We set-up the payments system on BBW to be very, very strict in terms of card details entered simply because when we were starting up we did suffer a number of fraudulent orders and that "scared us off" being more lax with it.
> 
> Sadly this does mean the "billing address" used on site must 100% match that held by the credit card company, however it does significantly decrease online fraud which is why we set it up that way.
> 
> If you ever have any issues, please do give us a call - we're here 9am-5pm Monday to Friday and we're here to help!
> 
> 
> 
> *0161 236 1588*
> ​
> BBWarehouse


Thanks for coming back to me

The main isue I have had on multiple occassions is once all my details have been entereed, I select the sagepay option then the Sage button to click through doesnt appear so it leaves me stuck.

Last week it did this to me 3 times (tried on 2 different computers) which led me in the end to order from Monster. I bought Milk Thistle, Glucoasmine and some ZMA.

In the past when I have tried to purchase your own brand protein I have had similar problems and ended up going back to myprotein and begrudgingly paying their delivery costs.

Now being from Manchester, I am always in favour of supporting local businesses so I didnt really want to but from Monster but had no choice.

I also met one of your guys, Kiron I think its called? I used to work for MINI and sold his sister a car. He's a really nice guy and had a nice chat with him when he came with her to pick it up. So again, that would put me in favour of buying from you guys.

Would you look at introducing payppal as a method of payment at all?


----------



## Ste7n

BBW For the win!  Never had a problem to date....


----------



## dr gonzo

MyProtein very nyc flavours :001_tt2:


----------



## Raptor

BBW for me every time, last time i spoke to MP it was someone who hardly spoke english and messed up my order


----------



## Rusty_Mann

I used BBW for the first time last month spent over £100 on various bits ... Customer service great as there was issue that the Mamoth was out of stock so they gave me option of something else which i gladly did ...

The only gripe i would comment on is that they use DPD courier service and as i works shifts no one at home in the day time and i am not on freindly terms with any neighbours so i ended up having to leave work early to travel to the DPD warehouse and i got lost in Warrington ... It would of been great if they could of delivered on a Saturday when i was in....

Other great thing would be that i am regularly near trafford park so if they had counter sales i would pop by on way to pick my wife up from work, as far as i know that's where they are based ???

That's my only constructive criticism other than that great customer service and i do like the info-mercials on u tube


----------



## Marrsy86

MyProtein for me, I checked out the BBWH website and it just seems so confusing, so many options and photos of men who look like they are on gear and wanting to rape me lol. Personally I prefer the minamalist approach to navigation and plain but proffecional look to the website the way MyProtein and Pro10 have done it, maybe thats just what im used to using though.


----------



## Barker

BBW all day erry day


----------



## myprotein

Thank you for your continued support!


----------



## Welsh76

Just ordered from MyProtein and BBW for the first time so I'll wait and see how that goes..


----------



## BBWarehouse

Barker said:


> BBW all day erry day


Thanks Barker! 



Welsh76 said:


> Just ordered from MyProtein and BBW for the first time so I'll wait and see how that goes..


Look forward to hearing what you think Welsh! Did you go for the free Blaze sample as well? Hope you enjoy your order


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Rusty_Mann said:


> I used BBW for the first time last month spent over £100 on various bits ... Customer service great as there was issue that the Mamoth was out of stock so they gave me option of something else which i gladly did ...
> 
> The only gripe i would comment on is that they use DPD courier service and as i works shifts no one at home in the day time and i am not on freindly terms with any neighbours so i ended up having to leave work early to travel to the DPD warehouse and i got lost in Warrington ... It would of been great if they could of delivered on a Saturday when i was in....
> 
> Other great thing would be that i am regularly near trafford park so if they had counter sales i would pop by on way to pick my wife up from work, as far as i know that's where they are based ???
> 
> That's my only constructive criticism other than that great customer service and i do like the info-mercials on u tube


Neatly side stepped my comments i see


----------



## Guest

Never had any trouble with either, both great suppliers.

Ordered my protein off MP on Sat morning, arrived by yodel 2 hours ago. Spot on!


----------



## 1010AD

I'll opted out from voting coz BBW 3kg whey blend is bang on for taste and price but MP do sell other products that I buy that BBW don't sell *"yet"* I hope, so both are good companies. BBW wins on delivery tho and I'd like to add that the pack of samples I just received today off pro-10 will be getting some of my custom for being good to send out free samples. There's nowt better than a free try before you buy to win peoples custom

Nice1 Pro-10 can't wait to try them


----------



## Sub-Zero

BBW for me! great company and service!


----------



## BBWarehouse

Rusty_Mann said:


> Neatly side stepped my comments i see


I just didn't see Rusty, sorry about that, it's a 7 page thread and we're not always online 

With Saturday delivery, it is something we're looking at adding in future. The only issue at present is we just don't think most customers would be willing to pay the additional cost as we'd be charged an extra £10 or so to send out for Saturday delivery. I don't think many people would see the price as good value so we haven't added it for that reason, as we'd have to pass that cost on within the service. We will look at opening up for collections in future, at present sadly (well not sadly as I guess it's a sign of how fast the company has grown), we don't have space to open a trade counter within the building as all 7,000sqft are taken up with offices and stock lol! Thank you for the feedback though and we'll do our best to fight the couriers on price and introduce a Saturday delivery service when the new website launches! We're already planning on initiating European deliveries when this happens so it's another thing to twist their arm over!

Thanks again for choosing us on your order


----------



## BBWarehouse

1010AD said:


> I'll opted out from voting coz BBW 3kg whey blend is bang on for taste and price but MP do sell other products that I buy that BBW don't sell *"yet"* I hope, so both are good companies. BBW wins on delivery tho


What products would you like to see added to our range 1010AD?



Sub-Zero said:


> BBW for me! great company and service!


Thanks SZ!


----------



## Welsh76

BBWarehouse said:


> Look forward to hearing what you think Welsh! Did you go for the free Blaze sample as well? Hope you enjoy your order


Ordered from MP and BBW late very late Sunday night, the order from BBW was dispatched on Monday and received today; the order from MP was dispatched on Tuesday and expected to be delivered on Thursday.

Very happy with both, especially so close to Christmas too. I used the free delivery option with both for comparison.

Also got a free sachet of protein thrown in by BBW. A thumbs up from me! :thumbup1:


----------



## ticmike

Hmmmm normally i'd say BBW but ive had delivery probs with stuff not arriving recently and the customer service have not been very helpful, in the end i had to shell out again and get the item from somewhere else.

Still nowt from BBW and now im outta pocket.

Never had delivery probs with My Protein, but i think BBW stuff is tastier.


----------



## VeNuM

Bodybuilding warehouse for me personally, not got anything against MP but im happy with BBW, service is pimp and the products are gangsta trippin and Mr BBW house man is a pwopa naooughy geeeeeza!

hpe that helps


----------



## sonnydexter

ticmike said:


> Hmmmm normally i'd say BBW but ive had delivery probs with stuff not arriving recently and the customer service have not been very helpful, in the end i had to shell out again and get the item from somewhere else.
> 
> Still nowt from BBW and now im outta pocket.
> 
> Never had delivery probs with My Protein, but i think BBW stuff is tastier.


Well, Ive only really used Oneon as a regular previous so cant comment on MP, but decided to try BBW for my latest, so.... placed a late night order for some Choc Cookie 3Kg Premium on Wed 1st Feb, notified on Thurs 2nd out for delivery for Fri 3rd ... awesome!! only prob was the courier DPD failed to get to the correct address?! I will say leading up to this cockup I was emailed every step of the way which is great.... even down to the DPD mail saying no-one was home?! so called the number in the email and after getting only automated response to re-deliver (which was pointless as they got the wrong address!) I decided to ring BBW .....

The chap I spoke to was called Grant he was polite apologetic and looked into the problem swiftly .... with 5mins I was called back with details of re-delivery today Mon 6th and ta da ... it turned up fine, with samples of EXCEL & CHARGE which Im looking forward to trailing!

Even though i was really not impressed with DPD I was more than happy with the service of BBW and will gladly re-use them again because of the customer service I received ... goes a long way!

Choc Cookie is lush btw!


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Use both. But BBW does sway me towards them with their free delivery. So if they stock similar items around same price I'd go with BBW. Big orders don't mind going with MP. Both great companies.


----------



## VeNuM

Couriers are the route of all evil, ALL of them. I shell see them in hell.


----------



## Superhorse

Prefer the protein from MP but the customer service from BBW


----------



## Chris86

I've used both and will keep using both , bbw whey is great tho


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Surprised bulkpowders were not on there, never had no problem with them.

Not used the other 2 YET.


----------



## BBWarehouse

ticmike said:


> Hmmmm normally i'd say BBW but ive had delivery probs with stuff not arriving recently and the customer service have not been very helpful, in the end i had to shell out again and get the item from somewhere else.
> 
> Still nowt from BBW and now im outta pocket.
> 
> Never had delivery probs with My Protein, but i think BBW stuff is tastier.


Would you mind inboxing me your order number and I can look into this? We pride ourselves on customer services and aim to exceed every other supplier in the industry in this regard. I'd love to opportunity to look into the issue and see what can be done.



VeNuM said:


> Bodybuilding warehouse for me personally, not got anything against MP but im happy with BBW, service is pimp and the products are gangsta trippin and Mr BBW house man is a pwopa naooughy geeeeeza!
> 
> hpe that helps


lol best review ever! Glad we could be of service 



sonnydexter said:


> Well, Ive only really used Oneon as a regular previous so cant comment on MP, but decided to try BBW for my latest, so.... placed a late night order for some Choc Cookie 3Kg Premium on Wed 1st Feb, notified on Thurs 2nd out for delivery for Fri 3rd ... awesome!! only prob was the courier DPD failed to get to the correct address?! I will say leading up to this cockup I was emailed every step of the way which is great.... even down to the DPD mail saying no-one was home?! so called the number in the email and after getting only automated response to re-deliver (which was pointless as they got the wrong address!) I decided to ring BBW .....
> 
> The chap I spoke to was called Grant he was polite apologetic and looked into the problem swiftly .... with 5mins I was called back with details of re-delivery today Mon 6th and ta da ... it turned up fine, with samples of EXCEL & CHARGE which Im looking forward to trailing!
> 
> Even though i was really not impressed with DPD I was more than happy with the service of BBW and will gladly re-use them again because of the customer service I received ... goes a long way!
> 
> Choc Cookie is lush btw!


Glad we could be of service!  How did you find our new CHARGE pre-workout by the way? Grant's one of our newest employees, I'll pass on your comments, it'll make his day


----------



## ticmike

BBWarehouse said:


> Would you mind inboxing me your order number and I can look into this? We pride ourselves on customer services and aim to exceed every other supplier in the industry in this regard. I'd love to opportunity to look into the issue and see what can be done.
> 
> Ive PM'd you mate. Cheers


----------



## Smitch

I've placed my last two protein orders with bbw, last one was choc orange and today i've gone for the choc cookie which i hope is just as nice.

The issue people have with the courier companies can even be down to the individual drivers, some are just idiots. The one that delivered my last bbw delivery is always round my way dropping off deliveries and if someone isn't in he'll always try and leave the delivery with a neighbour. That's an individual using his own initiative and not somethibg all drivers will do no matter what the company.


----------



## leeds_01

MYprotein seem to get a bit of stick on here

i have used them for 5 years now and have never EVER had a problem at all


----------



## Matt 1

MP all the way for me. always arrives the next day, perfect


----------



## Parki79

I am yet to try BBW as they wouldnt give me a sample of their Whey. I always buy in bulk so would rather try something first to make sure the taste agrees with me and I dont think I should have to pay for a sample as thats how companies get repeat business by offering such a service.

Does BBW premium Whey chocolate orange taste as good as the Myprotein one as I am very tempted to go for it as its a good deal.


----------



## Wheyman

I prefer Pro-10 :rolleye:


----------



## Parki79

Wheyman said:


> I prefer Pro-10 :rolleye:


Why dont you sell more flavours? I am so bored of Chocolate and Strawberry?


----------



## BBWarehouse

Parki79 said:


> I am yet to try BBW as they wouldnt give me a sample of their Whey. I always buy in bulk so would rather try something first to make sure the taste agrees with me and I dont think I should have to pay for a sample as thats how companies get repeat business by offering such a service.
> 
> Does BBW premium Whey chocolate orange taste as good as the Myprotein one as I am very tempted to go for it as its a good deal.


We've just given away around 20,000 samples this January on the front covers of Muscle & Fitness and Flex!  We also have samples on site from just £1 each when you buy 5 or more - so you can try all the flavours, with free delivery!

We don't earn anything from selling the samples at that price on site, it just goes to help the cost of postage (which is more than £1 each by a long way, but it helps out a little to cover some of the cost):

Premium Whey Protein - Samples


----------



## Ash1981

BBW everytime for me now


----------



## BBWarehouse

ash1981 said:


> BBW everytime for me now


Thanks! Glad we can be of service


----------



## Ste7n

I'd say bbw overall has many advantages over mp, their casein being one...

Though mp do have some good products, so i would use both tbh...


----------



## Brutal1

I do like BBW, and just about to make a monster order, Any pointers to the best deals and what are the best tasting protein bars???

Cheers

EDIT: Just worked out that 2 scoops of BBW whey is 44g pro, so 66 servings a tub at £43.95

Nutrisport 5kg tub with 100 45g servings of protein at £44.96

BBW whey 66p per serving (44g pro)

Nutrisport whey 45p per serving (45g pro)

Nutrisport seem the cheapest protein there is????


----------



## fitrut

Bodybuilding warehouse for sure, never used MP but seen so many unhappy people on here with their services so not risking


----------



## BBWarehouse

SouthPaw said:


> I'd say bbw overall has many advantages over mp, their casein being one...





fitrut said:


> Bodybuilding warehouse for sure, never used MP but seen so many unhappy people on here with their services so not risking


Thank you, we try our best lol


----------



## skaman007

bbw is 44 quid for 4kg ....why not just get mp 5kg unflavoured for 39.99?????


----------



## BBWarehouse

skaman007 said:


> bbw is 44 quid for 4kg ....why not just get mp 5kg unflavoured for 39.99?????


We also offer *free delivery* and *Premium Whey tastes awesome* - they're both good products, everyone has a different budget and Premium Whey at just £10.99 per kilo (with free delivery) is fantastic value whatever way you cut it


----------



## Lockon

IronScience is actually really good! Prices are low and they're products are pretty good. I might do a review on them as I've been loyal to my protein 6 months. Plus they've got white chocolate flavour who else has white chocolate flavour?!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

In my experience they're both excellent companies and both have excellent products. Essentially it's all just a matter of personal preference and whatever works best for you and your budget.

There often pops up threads saying x/y/z have done this or didn't deliver my protein within 3 hours how fking dare they when I ordered at 9pm on Sunday and it wasn't here Monday morning wtf :lol:

They're both selling a huge volume of stuff and when you're processing that many orders a couple people unfortunately are going to be victims of circumstance.

Try them both imo and then whichever YOU like best use :thumb:


----------



## Pictor

I use both and I've had no problems with either


----------



## myprotein

Lockon said:


> IronScience is actually really good! Prices are low and they're products are pretty good. I might do a review on them as I've been loyal to my protein 6 months. Plus they've got white chocolate flavour who else has white chocolate flavour?!


Thank you for continued support! Who knows... maybe MP will release a white chocolate flavour in the future!


----------



## TAFFY

ive never used b/b warehouse but wanted to try there whey in choc/cookie and chock its bin out stock for while ive e-mailed reps on here on b/b themselves never had reply!!


----------



## leeds_01

same as big ste i've used both and v happy with the service

used myprotein for well over 5 years now tho - 5kg unflavoured price just cannot be beaten


----------



## tony10

i use who ever has the best offer for the product im looking for. ebay is a place i use quite often than anywhere else.


----------



## BBWarehouse

TAFFY said:


> ive never used b/b warehouse but wanted to try there whey in choc/cookie and chock its bin out stock for while ive e-mailed reps on here on b/b themselves never had reply!!


What email did you mail mate? We don't always check forum PM's but we have full time customer service staff in from 7.30am to 6pm every day and all emails tend to be replied to within an hour or so of recieving them, we're also in the office between 7.30am to 6pm every weekday on the phone as well 

Contact Bodybuilding Warehouse (click)

The Choc-Cookie is back in on Friday  It's our most popular flavour and the reviews have been exceptional!


----------



## TAFFY

i e-mailed a rep on here and the link you posted i e-mailed tha one aswell a week ago but if its in friday i try again!!


----------



## BBWarehouse

TAFFY said:


> i e-mailed a rep on here and the link you posted i e-mailed tha one aswell a week ago but if its in friday i try again!!


The Choc-Cookie will be back in on Friday - sorry for any issues you've had contacting us!  There were a couple delays but it's back in Friday and we should have plenty of stock.


----------



## Breda

big ste said:


> I use both and I've had no problems with either


x 2


----------



## leeds_01

MacUK said:


> You tried pro-10?


no mac i dont know what it is?


----------



## stuart.s

used both aswell and never encountered any problems although i do prefer bbw. the premium whey tastes great!


----------



## hermie07

ordered my supps on mon night came this morning from myprotein very pleased.


----------



## tommygunnz

MYPROTEIN ALL DAY LONG Half price bundles!!!!! boom


----------



## myprotein

tommygunnz said:


> MYPROTEIN ALL DAY LONG Half price bundles!!!!! boom


Thank you for your loyal support! Great to see you've been taking advantage of the Half Price Bundles that are promoted in our current Sky Sports TV Ad too! Which bundle did you go for?


----------



## myprotein

hermie07 said:


> ordered my supps on mon night came this morning from myprotein very pleased.


Thank you for your feedback. Happy to be of service


----------



## Aggression

BBW Premium Whey. Everyone bangs on about the taste, but its a good few grams less protein per serving than MP Impact Whey, which also tastes great and BBW is more expensive.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Aggression said:


> BBW Premium Whey. Everyone bangs on about the taste, but its a good few grams less protein per serving than MP Impact Whey, which also tastes great and BBW is more expensive.


It's actually the same protein % when you compare like for like flavour - they just list the results for unflavoured, whilst we list results for a conservative average. From looking at COA's for their Chocolate and our Chocolate, it's pretty much identical.

In terms of price....we offer free shipping, multi-buy discounts AND the UK's most generous reward points scheme. People have bought tubs of protein off us in the past JUST through using the reward points they've earned through loyalty. We give reward points for purchases, for referring a friend who goes on to buy, AND even for writing reviews on site. It's very generous  We love our loyal customers!


----------



## Aggression

BBWarehouse said:


> It's actually the same protein % when you compare like for like flavour - they just list the results for unflavoured, whilst we list results for a conservative average. From looking at COA's for their Chocolate and our Chocolate, it's pretty much identical.
> 
> In terms of price....we offer free shipping, multi-buy discounts AND the UK's most generous reward points scheme. People have bought tubs of protein off us in the past JUST through using the reward points they've earned through loyalty. We give reward points for purchases, for referring a friend who goes on to buy, AND even for writing reviews on site. It's very generous  We love our loyal customers!


Believe it or not, after slating it, i just received 3kg choc cookie bbw whey. Along with unlabelled warrior rage and 10% discount, for £50, so cant lose.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Aggression said:


> Believe it or not, after slating it, i just received 3kg choc cookie bbw whey. Along with unlabelled warrior rage and 10% discount, for £50, so cant lose.


We try our best  lol! Love to hear what you think of both products when you've had the chance to try them!


----------



## liftmore

BBWarehouse said:


> It's actually the same protein % when you compare like for like flavour - they just list the results for unflavoured, whilst we list results for a conservative average. From looking at COA's for their Chocolate and our Chocolate, it's pretty much identical.
> 
> In terms of price....we offer free shipping, multi-buy discounts AND the UK's most generous reward points scheme. People have bought tubs of protein off us in the past JUST through using the reward points they've earned through loyalty. We give reward points for purchases, for referring a friend who goes on to buy, AND even for writing reviews on site. It's very generous  We love our loyal customers!


Its nice to see companies listing the correct nutritional info for their product and not misleading customers with claims of higher protein content and lower carb content that the product actually contains! Great work BB warehouse.

BOOOO Myprotein. Quality always wins in the end!


----------



## Brutal1

I just used Ironscience for the first time, Disappointed I spent £140 on massgainers and had to pay £6.99 for postage, surley when you spend this much you'd think postage would be free????


----------



## BBWarehouse

TheBob said:


> I am going to try bb warehouse due to positive reviews on board


Tell us what you think Bob  Hope you like it! We're adding free random samples in every order at the mo too


----------



## vtec_yo

You need to do an equivalent of this:

http://www.echosupplements.com/department/all-in-ones/reflex/sku/reflex-one-stop-xtreme-435kg-banoffee/661 / http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/352/82/complete_all_in_one#.T1TrMOxDDFw

Then everything I buy will be from you.


----------



## samstef

ive ordered from bodybuilding warehouse... really good but was kind of annoying i placed my order via fone, and the woman on the fone got mad wen i asked for 4 of dorian yates pre workout samples and 3 of bbw charge lol. and kinda annoyed bbw didnt have 4kg of choccookie in apart from that top class service!! BBW my vote.


----------



## samstef

BBWarehouse said:


> Tell us what you think Bob  Hope you like it! We're adding free random samples in every order at the mo too


BEST GET SOME FREE STUFF FOR ME I SPENT 100 ODD QUID TODAY!!


----------



## Beans

I use both. BBW's premium whey is a fantastic product. It mixes much better than MP's impact whey, tastes great and comes in a tub, with a scoop.. I prefer MP for carb's BCAA's, creatine and the like.. If I had to choose one, it would be BBW, their customer service is much better than MyProtein's and I've never had a problem with them (BBW).


----------



## liftmore

Its nice to get freebies with orders, but I never expect them. Its just a bonus - a nice one too!

Too many people expect freebies, get a grip --- NOTHING is free!

All I want and expect is to pay a fair price for top quality product. That is what is important to me.

I don't see the advantages of saving a few pence on protein only to have a pouch that is manufactured so poor that you can only open it once or twice then the zipper is unusable. The contents get contaminated and damp and then you end up with the hassle of emptying them into another container.

Yeah, you know who you are. lol.

Buy quality and you will never regret it. IMO


----------



## BBWarehouse

samstef said:


> BEST GET SOME FREE STUFF FOR ME I SPENT 100 ODD QUID TODAY!!


Every order of £75+ is getting a free SmartShake worth £7.99 at present 



vtec_yo said:


> You need to do an equivalent of this:
> 
> http://www.echosupplements.com/department/all-in-ones/reflex/sku/reflex-one-stop-xtreme-435kg-banoffee/661 / http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/352/82/complete_all_in_one#.T1TrMOxDDFw
> 
> Then everything I buy will be from you.


We've got an all in one that's a clone of the UK's most popular all-in-one in development presently, and should be released in the next couple weeks. We're really working on the flavour with this one so it's not only an awesome product, but tastes *amazing* even with the addition of things like creatine and HMB!


----------



## samstef

BBWarehouse said:


> Every order of £75+ is getting a free SmartShake worth £7.99 at present


sickone i got a new shaker then!


----------



## vtec_yo

Say if I was going to make a clone of your clone....hypothetically, under the name VY supps.

Would I best off naming it

MM C

USN M F A

R O S X

or soemthing else?


----------



## Tinyandtrying

Many thanks to BBW. Order placed 5 March 2012 19:32:33 GMT, order arrived 07 Mar 2012 at 09:05. That was with the standard delivery. Little freebie in there too.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Tinyandtrying said:


> Many thanks to BBW. Order placed 5 March 2012 19:32:33 GMT, order arrived 07 Mar 2012 at 09:05. That was with the standard delivery. Little freebie in there too.


Glad to be of service, hope you enjoy the order


----------



## Outtapped

hermie07 said:


> ordered my supps on mon night came this morning from myprotein very pleased.


Glad everything went well, I hope you continue to use us


----------



## leeds_01

ordered my first bbw stuff last week - got few free sachets of stuff - arrived next day as well and im sure i ordered after 4pm....

v pleased wi bbw - tho i still cant fault MP 5kg whey - so ill be using both from now on


----------



## Outtapped

leeds_01 said:


> ordered my first bbw stuff last week - got few free sachets of stuff - arrived next day as well and im sure i ordered after 4pm....
> 
> v pleased wi bbw - tho i still cant fault MP 5kg whey - so ill be using both from now on


Glad to hear it


----------



## lxm

I laugh reading this thread, both reps trying to suck up as much glory as possible

:cool2:


----------



## Outtapped

lxm said:


> I laugh reading this thread, both reps trying to suck up as much glory as possible
> 
> :cool2:


noooooooooooooooooooooooo never :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman

pro-10


----------



## Chris86

Wheyman said:


> pro-10


I think il try pro 10 next time a lot of good feed back


----------



## JM

Chris86 said:


> I think il try pro 10 next time a lot of good feed back


PM WheyMan and he will sort you out some free samples,The choc whey is delicious!


----------



## gav76

i use bulkpowders whey, just love the taste really


----------



## H22civic

I use myprotein, purely beacause for what i buy theyre cheaper and theyve always had great delivery times.


----------



## Yoshi

MP or Pro-10...


----------



## alan_wilson

I've been using myprotein for a six months, and to honest the batches do taste different each time I order...

And, im pretty sure I'm not getting the "actual weight" I've supposed to of bought.

The delivery prices are pretty steep, and yodel are just appalling.

That said, I've had no issues with myprotein, always got my product on time, plenty of choice of products, easy to navigate on the website.

However, through the positivity of bbwarehouse reviews, and there personal replies back to there reviews, I'm going to give them a go, this chocolate cookies whey sounds the bomb...and free shipping? Winner!!! Icing on the cake.


----------



## alan_wilson

One more thing that is APPALLING abogt myprotein

5kg of Impact whey £39.99

To flavour it to strawberry cream its cost an extra 13 quid!?!?!

Bbw it is then after that shock


----------



## Outtapped

alan_wilson said:


> I've been using myprotein for a six months, and to honest the batches do taste different each time I order...
> 
> And, im pretty sure I'm not getting the "actual weight" I've supposed to of bought.
> 
> The delivery prices are pretty steep, and yodel are just appalling.
> 
> That said, I've had no issues with myprotein, always got my product on time, plenty of choice of products, easy to navigate on the website.
> 
> However, through the positivity of bbwarehouse reviews, and there personal replies back to there reviews, I'm going to give them a go, this chocolate cookies whey sounds the bomb...and free shipping? Winner!!! Icing on the cake.


Hi mate, the batches can taste ever so slightly different, this is due to them maintaining the top quality of protein and to do this the flavour can be ever so slightly affected.

The delivery prices are no different to anywhere else based on the weight. FREE shipping is a clever term because is it really free? Do you think companies just take a hit on the delivery costs or do you think they have factored them into the cost of their products? Mp don't factor delivery costs into their products and just charge shipping. Admitidally if you are only spending £5 then the postage can workout quite steep but if you are ordering more it cancels out and if you order a lot then we offer free shipping in which we would have factored this into the value working out on average we can afford to give this whilst making a profit. Advertising free shipping just means that shipping has already been carefully factored into the cost of the product.

If this is something people prefer (prices higher but with free shipping) then I will feed this back to my manager so mp can take this on board


----------



## gummyp

alan_wilson said:


> One more thing that is APPALLING abogt myprotein
> 
> 5kg of Impact whey £39.99
> 
> To flavour it to strawberry cream its cost an extra 13 quid!?!?!
> 
> Bbw it is then after that shock


You're paying for the flavouring and the blending of it. Some flavouring systems can be expensive.

BTW BBW Banana is lovely


----------



## BBWarehouse

WhySoSerious said:


> Hi mate, the batches can taste ever so slightly different, this is due to them maintaining the top quality of protein and to do this the flavour can be ever so slightly affected.
> 
> The delivery prices are no different to anywhere else based on the weight. FREE shipping is a clever term because is it really free? Do you think companies just take a hit on the delivery costs or do you think they have factored them into the cost of their products? Mp don't factor delivery costs into their products and just charge shipping. Admitidally if you are only spending £5 then the postage can workout quite steep but if you are ordering more it cancels out and if you order a lot then we offer free shipping in which we would have factored this into the value working out on average we can afford to give this whilst making a profit. Advertising free shipping just means that shipping has already been carefully factored into the cost of the product.
> 
> If this is something people prefer (prices higher but with free shipping) then I will feed this back to my manager so mp can take this on board


Our quality is exceptional and *FREE* delivery is offered because it encourages people to visit the site often, and get *excited* about the new products on offer. We do not make a profit on every item sold on site, in fact if a customer came on and just bought certain products we'd make a loss due to having free delivery......we do not "price in" delivery into every item on site. However, the average purchase on site isn't just for one item - it's usually for a couple, like a protein powder and a pre-workout, or a mass gainer and some creatine etc. Due to this *FREE delivery* becomes affordable and it encourages our customers to visit the site regularly and try out new things without being stung by £5 for DPD delivery (from memory what your company charges to use the same courier service we use).

We're also a hungry, fast growing company looking to expand and increase our market share. We're just under 4yrs old compared to some competitors who are closer to 10, and we know because of that, we not only need to offer a "comparable service" but *BETTER service* that encourages people to try us out, and when they try our products, our *free delivery*, and our exceptional service....come back tell their friends about us! 

That's why we offer *free delivery* - because we want customers to visit us often and check out all the exciting new products that get launched regularly (e.g. we've just launched a new flavour of *Premium Mass*, a couple weeks after launching *Charge* our pre-workout, and we'll launch an all-in-one AND a recovery product both within the next 30 days). We'd prefer customers visit our site and get excited about our offerings (like we are), once or twice a month than once every two months because they hate getting stung by high delivery prices.


----------



## Yoshi

BBWarehouse said:


> Our quality is exceptional and *FREE* delivery is offered because it encourages people to visit the site often, and get *excited* about the new products on offer. We do not make a profit on every item sold on site, in fact if a customer came on and just bought certain products we'd make a loss due to having free delivery......we do not "price in" delivery into every item on site. However, the average purchase on site isn't just for one item - it's usually for a couple, like a protein powder and a pre-workout, or a mass gainer and some creatine etc. Due to this *FREE delivery* becomes affordable and it encourages our customers to visit the site regularly and try out new things without being stung by £5 for DPD delivery (from memory what your company charges to use the same courier service we use).
> 
> We're also a hungry, fast growing company looking to expand and increase our market share. We're just under 4yrs old compared to some competitors who are closer to 10, and we know because of that, we not only need to offer a "comparable service" but *BETTER service* that encourages people to try us out, and when they try our products, our *free delivery*, and our exceptional service....come back tell their friends about us!
> 
> That's why we offer *free delivery* - because we want customers to visit us often and check out all the exciting new products that get launched regularly (e.g. we've just launched a new flavour of *Premium Mass*, a couple weeks after launching *Charge* our pre-workout, and we'll launch an all-in-one AND a recovery product both within the next 30 days). We'd prefer customers visit our site and get excited about our offerings (like we are), once or twice a month than once every two months because they hate getting stung by high delivery prices.


Yeah but you products are generally more expensive and MP offer to match the price for most products as well which in my eyes makes them a better company, I don't mind paying 3£ del...


----------



## BBWarehouse

I don't believe that's true - for example, let's look at this:

*MP Impact Whey Deluxe - 4kg - Strawberry - £43.49*

+ Delivery (DPD) = £3.95

*Total Cost = £47.44*

*Bodybuilding Warehouse Premium Whey - 4kg - Strawberry - £43.95*

+ FREE delivery using DPD

*Total Cost = £43.95*

So we're 7.5% cheaper and we don't hide this saving behind a "price match" but allow every customer to take advantage of the low price now matter how "in the know" they are.

We know it's not all about price however - lets not forget the most popular protein powder in the country is also one of the most expensive (Maxi), so not everyone's looking to save the last penny, but get a shake that's great quality, that tastes fantastic, with great customer service.

For what it's worth...we also offer several other benefits not usually seen at a "bulk supplier":

- FREE delivery on most orders

- FREE SmartShake worth £7.99 on orders £75+

- FREE sample in every order, no matter how small (we send free samples in orders for £1.99 samples lol!)

- Customers are able to buy all their "branded" supplements like Jack3d, Superpump etc. and "bulk" essentials, all under the same roof, with convenient, fast, free delivery, and everything arriving in the same easy shipment

- Points given for every purchase, for every review that's posted on site, and for every customer referral (that can then be used to save money on future orders)

.....and our reviews for customers service tend to be exceptional - as shown by the 35,000+ fans on facebook, and countless positive reviews on every forum in the UK and even some in the US over the last few years consistently.

All the best,

BBWarehouse


----------



## Outtapped

I wasn't referring directly towards bbw by the way, I was just trying to state that all companies if offering free delivery would factor in the cost of delivery into their products. Of course they would.

In regards to that comparison is that a like for like protein you are comparing? Not that I'm stating we are cheaper than you at all, I like bbw and used to use them just as much as mp, as above the point I was making is that it may be advertised as free delivery but the cost would be factored in. Mp don't factor the cost in because they charge delivery, when they do free delivery it's on orders over a certain value as they can ensure a profit and that is what every bulk supplier is trying to do


----------



## Yoshi

BBWarehouse said:


> I don't believe that's true - for example, let's look at this:
> 
> *MP Impact Whey Deluxe - 4kg - Strawberry - £43.49*
> 
> + Delivery (DPD) = £3.95
> 
> *Total Cost = £47.44*
> 
> *Bodybuilding Warehouse Premium Whey - 4kg - Strawberry - £43.95*
> 
> + FREE delivery using DPD
> 
> *Total Cost = £43.95*
> 
> So we're 7.5% cheaper and we don't hide this saving behind a "price match" but allow every customer to take advantage of the low price now matter how "in the know" they are.
> 
> We know it's not all about price however - lets not forget the most popular protein powder in the country is also one of the most expensive (Maxi), so not everyone's looking to save the last penny, but get a shake that's great quality, that tastes fantastic, with great customer service.
> 
> For what it's worth...we also offer several other benefits not usually seen at a "bulk supplier":
> 
> - FREE delivery on most orders
> 
> - FREE SmartShake worth £7.99 on orders £75+
> 
> - FREE sample in every order, no matter how small (we send free samples in orders for £1.99 samples lol!)
> 
> - Customers are able to buy all their "branded" supplements like Jack3d, Superpump etc. and "bulk" essentials, all under the same roof, with convenient, fast, free delivery, and everything arriving in the same easy shipment
> 
> - Points given for every purchase, for every review that's posted on site, and for every customer referral (that can then be used to save money on future orders)
> 
> .....and our reviews for customers service tend to be exceptional - as shown by the 35,000+ fans on facebook, and countless positive reviews on every forum in the UK and even some in the US over the last few years consistently.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> BBWarehouse


....

I use pro10 choc whey and MP oats.. and your banna whey LOL


----------



## vtec_yo

Rap battle and the loser loses forum sponsorship?


----------



## leeds_01

arrrgggh is this thread still going on!! has everybody not answered?

i love MP 39.99 5kg whey + they love me woooooo

bbw recently gave excellent service; stuff arrived next morning and im sure i ordered bout 4pm - they gave automatic free samples as well so V pleased x x x

i've asked for samples of pro-10 from whey man but they not arrived yet  maybe ill convert to pro-1o who knows as everyone is creaming of their shizzz right now it seems

tune in for another reply from me on this thread next week when it comes up


----------



## Outtapped

leeds_01 said:


> arrrgggh is this thread still going on!! has everybody not answered?
> 
> i love MP 39.99 5kg whey + they love me woooooo
> 
> bbw recently gave excellent service; stuff arrived next morning and im sure i ordered bout 4pm - they gave automatic free samples as well so V pleased x x x
> 
> i've asked for samples of pro-10 from whey man but they not arrived yet  maybe ill convert to pro-1o who knows as everyone is creaming of their shizzz right now it seems
> 
> tune in for another reply from me on this thread next week when it comes up


Haha and we love you too xxxxx


----------



## leeds_01

vtec_yo said:


> Rap battle and the loser loses forum sponsorship?


yeah bud we should have posts up for suggestions whos best


----------



## leeds_01

WhySoSerious said:


> Haha and we love you too xxxxx


lol match made in heaven - no ****:wub:

(now 1000000kg of free whey plz hush hush)


----------



## BBWarehouse

WhySoSerious said:


> Not that I'm stating we are cheaper than you at all, I like bbw and used to use them just as much as mp, as above the point I was making is that it may be advertised as free delivery but the cost would be factored in. Mp don't factor the cost in because they charge delivery, when they do free delivery it's on orders over a certain value as they can ensure a profit and that is what every bulk supplier is trying to do


Thanks, I know we're both likely to be biased and so will be hard to find a way to agree lol 

I don't think it's possible to say how costs are factored into product prices on anything a site offers without some rather indepth analysis......I mean, we're talking about delivery costs here, but what about:

- *Marketing* - from magazine ads, to forum sponsorship, to athlete sponsorship, to free samples (which are ultimately marketing spend)

- *Product development* - e.g. all those products you begin work on that never see the light of day, the time and effort involved, or the products that take far longer to develop than you expected (e.g. our flapjacks are taking ages to push through...however they'll be worth it because they're yummy lol)

- *Overheads* - is one company based in more or less expensive premises "per order"? Is one more or less effecient in terms of "parcels shipped per man hour"?

- *Other Service Costs *- e.g. a single customer service call of 5 minutes probably has a cost of £3 or so when you factor in all the costs involved, in terms of labour, overheads, kit etc....this again is something that could be "factored in" to costs based on expected amount of CS time per order shipped.

Ultimately however it's not all about price, but about getting a product that's *good value for you*, that you *love using* from a company you like doing business with imho. That's pretty much how we'd recommend people decide lol - buy products you like from people you like....makes the world a nicer place lol.


----------



## Outtapped

BBWarehouse said:


> Thanks, I know we're both likely to be biased and so will be hard to find a way to agree lol
> 
> I don't think it's possible to say how costs are factored into product prices on anything a site offers without some rather indepth analysis......I mean, we're talking about delivery costs here, but what about:
> 
> - *Marketing* - from magazine ads, to forum sponsorship, to athlete sponsorship, to free samples (which are ultimately marketing spend)
> 
> - *Product development* - e.g. all those products you begin work on that never see the light of day, the time and effort involved, or the products that take far longer to develop than you expected (e.g. our flapjacks are taking ages to push through...however they'll be worth it because they're yummy lol)
> 
> - *Overheads* - is one company based in more or less expensive premises "per order"? Is one more or less effecient in terms of "parcels shipped per man hour"?
> 
> - *Other Service Costs *- e.g. a single customer service call of 5 minutes probably has a cost of £3 or so when you factor in all the costs involved, in terms of labour, overheads, kit etc....this again is something that could be "factored in" to costs based on expected amount of CS time per order shipped.
> 
> Ultimately however it's not all about price, but about getting a product that's *good value for you*, that you *love using* from a company you like doing business with imho. That's pretty much how we'd recommend people decide lol - buy products you like from people you like....makes the world a nicer place lol.


Yeah pretty much summed it up in the end bit, it's not just about price it's about the whole package. Go through who ever suits you best even if that means trying them all out


----------



## alan_wilson

Well, made my first order from bbw, chocolate cookie whey.

Very keen to see how it tastes and mixes, as I must admit mp products mix and taste great.

Once I've tried it, I'll be able to see what best for me.

But bbw why 3kg is £34.99 free shipping

Mp impact whey 2.5kg is 29.99 plus four quid shipping..

So, bbw offers a little more value.


----------



## Wheyman

pro-10?


----------



## Yoshi

I've heard pro-10 are pretty good...


----------



## adamcmwck

I have used MP for the last few years circa £50-£60 per month spend. Just looking through BBW and they are about £5 cheaper on my next order than MP. That being said I like MP choco smooth flavour and don't want to buy a 5KG tub and not like the taste.

If MP delivery is messed up again this time I order (had issues with the deliveries) I will switch. Last time driver took my package to a completely different postcode area and I had waited in. MP cust services sorted out for me with no hassle. Had one where the driver forged my signature and dumped my package on the doorstep of a house down the road (I was fuming), one where driver couldn't find my house?? so updated the delivery system with a note saying I was out?

Delivery is what has let MP down recently for me personally.


----------



## L00NEY

adamcmwck said:


> I have used MP for the last few years circa £50-£60 per month spend. Just looking through BBW and they are about £5 cheaper on my next order than MP. That being said I like MP choco smooth flavour and don't want to buy a 5KG tub and not like the taste.
> 
> If MP delivery is messed up again this time I order (had issues with the deliveries) I will switch. Last time driver took my package to a completely different postcode area and I had waited in. MP cust services sorted out for me with no hassle. Had one where the driver forged my signature and dumped my package on the doorstep of a house down the road (I was fuming), one where driver couldn't find my house?? so updated the delivery system with a note saying I was out?
> 
> Delivery is what has let MP down recently for me personally.


x2 i love mp stuff... but i do wish they stop using DPD , there a bunch of jokers.. waited all day for a parcel yesterday from mp via dpd and no one turned up, then received an email saying i missed the delivery guy. so i double checked my letter box and there was no card! was fuming.

in the end had to make a 8 mile round trip just to pick it up from their depot. tried customer services yesterday and its non existent, got no reply. what tossers.


----------



## adamcmwck

Yes DPD apparently emailed me a ticket and posted by one when i missed them last; however I was in my house with no letter and no email. My nearest depot is quite a drive from me, and with no ticket how am I supposed to pick it up?? MP cust services were good with me, and driver had to admit he had taken my package somewhere in TAMWORTH and I am in Solihull lol. MP prob get a kick back from DPD so doubt they will change. Anyway products are good; delivery is pants - last chance saloon for me though.

Just had a sups shop open up around the corner, guys on holiday this week so will pop in there next week and check out his prices. Dont mind paying a little extra if i can walk around the corner and get it when needed. Its on the way to and from work so great if the prices are ok.


----------



## BBWarehouse

adamcmwck said:


> I have used MP for the last few years circa £50-£60 per month spend. *Just looking through BBW and they are about £5 cheaper on my next order than MP*. That being said I like MP choco smooth flavour and don't want to buy a 5KG tub and not like the taste.


This thread may help you decide 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/175322-bodybuilding-warehouse-first-time-user-review.html

If you have any questions or issues at all, we're easy to talk to and take pride in customer service. We'd take the "Pepsi challenge" on customer service against any supplier in the UK, any day


----------



## adamcmwck

BBWarehouse said:


> This thread may help you decide
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/175322-bodybuilding-warehouse-first-time-user-review.html
> 
> If you have any questions or issues at all, we're easy to talk to and take pride in customer service. We'd take the "Pepsi challenge" on customer service against any supplier in the UK, any day


Might get some samples to test flavour out


----------



## BBWarehouse

adamcmwck said:


> Might get some samples to test flavour out


If you buy 5 samples then they go down to just 99p with free shipping - not bad considering there's a full serving in each pack, and you can get any mix of flavours you want with free postage 

Premium Whey Samples - click


----------



## vtec_yo

I'm gonna try a sample of Banoffee and banana I think, as it seems like my tub of banoffee is just banana with a different label!

Nice though.


----------



## adamcmwck

I have about 2kg of impact whey blend left lol when I start to run low I will take up that sample offer and see what is what. Thank you.


----------



## huge monguss

Wich ever one has the best deal on at the time


----------



## BBWarehouse

We actually have an offer on our new Chocolate Orange flavour Premium Whey today - get 15% off 

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-whey-protein-4kg


----------



## Outtapped

Check out the UKM comp we have on the new mp native whey guys and gals


----------



## Chew

Do BBW not do a Choc-Mint whey? The main reason I go to my protein is because I really like their chocolate mint flavour impact whey.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Chew said:


> Do BBW not do a Choc-Mint whey? The main reason I go to my protein is because I really like their chocolate mint flavour impact whey.


It's not a flavour we offer presently - we do however offer a 9 other flavours in Premium Whey, and 5 in Premium Casein (which is on special this weekend too).


----------



## Chew

BBWarehouse said:


> It's not a flavour we offer presently - we do however offer a 9 other flavours in Premium Whey, and 5 in Premium Casein (which is on special this weekend too).


That surprises me. I always thought it was one of the more popular flavours.


----------



## N-Moo

my protein have ****ed up my orders on a number of occasions and their customer service staff didn't email me or call me when they said they would or basically give a ****.

Avoid.


----------



## tony10

bbw flavours are are awsome.

(i will accept a tshirt as payment) :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74

bbw better service and better protein imo


----------



## engllishboy

MP for their cookies. Everything else BBW, except the occasional bag of Choc Mint whey, then i go to MP still as BBW don't offer it, unfortunately


----------



## Scrawny

Used MP as my first ever source of supplements and can't fault them yet. Cookies and cream whey is seriously nice :thumb: going to try BBW as my next order as have read many good reviews on their products and services.


----------



## Clubber Lang

engllishboy said:


> MP for their cookies. Everything else BBW, except the occasional bag of Choc Mint whey, then i go to MP still as BBW don't offer it, unfortunately


yeah mint choc should def be in the BBW range, hope they get it sorted. Their choc-orange is gorgeous tho.


----------



## Daz007

This shouldnt even be a debate! MP are an absolutely appalling company with rude customer service staff. BBW always and for that matter, all other suppliers are better and cheaper than MP.


----------



## Daz007

Yes that is far too long for delivery within EU. Just cancel the order and dont buy from them again! They let me down more than once and on top of that their Customer Service dont even read your communication and respond with automated messages that had nothing to do with what you actually asked. Theres no point buying from them really when all other suppliers are far better, cheaper and reliable. My choice at the moment are Oneon and Bulkpowders although BBW have been great for me in the past.


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> This shouldnt even be a debate! MP are an absolutely appalling company with rude customer service staff. BBW always and for that matter, all other suppliers are better and cheaper than MP.


Forgive me if I'm wrong but I don't think all other suppliers are cheaper than MP


----------



## Daz007

WhySoSerious said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong but I don't think all other suppliers are cheaper than MP


Of course not, to make an assumption like that is absurd I agree but there are offers all the time which in turn makes them cheaper that MP, hence the reason to shop elsewhere. Somewhere where the service is reliable with Customer Service reps actually reading your email, they dont respond with irrelevant automated responses and do not fabricate a false response, which I would interpret as 'lying'. MP's customer service promised to offer me a resolution for the awfully rude service I received and failure to read a simple email I had to resend 3 times and im still waiting for her to honour that from 23 March, despite 2 reminders. I think we can now assume the resolution was never intended.

MP are an absolute disgrace and I can now see why so many are extremely angry judging by the forum comments and MP's own facebook page.


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> Of course not, to make an assumption like that is absurd I agree but there are offers all the time which in turn makes them cheaper that MP, hence the reason to shop elsewhere. Somewhere where the service is reliable with Customer Service reps actually reading your email, they dont respond with irrelevant automated responses and do not fabricate a false response, which I would interpret as 'lying'. MP's customer service promised to offer me a resolution for the awfully rude service I received and failure to read a simple email I had to resend 3 times and im still waiting for her to honour that from 23 March, despite 2 reminders. I think we can now assume the resolution was never intended.
> 
> MP are an absolute disgrace and I can now see why so many are extremely angry judging by the forum comments and MP's own facebook page.


Which rep did you email as it wasn't me as I've just checked through my mails and have nothing from you and it sounds unusual for greenspin to not reply? We may take a while to respond as we are not on here all the time and we do not work for customer service, neither do we have access to their systems. We are simply reps who will feed back your query to MP directly


----------



## Jux

Never really had a problem with MP. Delivery you can't really blame on them, as each depot will have their own lazy or hardworking staff.

My deliveries have always been prompt, products ordered were all received without a hitch. The protein blend I've bought leaves a lot to be desired in the taste department, the only criticism I have.

9/10 from me. However, I'm deffo going to try BBW. I just hope that they can one day match the amount of products MP can.


----------



## Daz007

WhySoSerious said:


> Which rep did you email as it wasn't me as I've just checked through my mails and have nothing from you and it sounds unusual for greenspin to not reply? We may take a while to respond as we are not on here all the time and we do not work for customer service, neither do we have access to their systems. We are simply reps who will feed back your query to MP directly


By rep i meant customer service rep. The rep in question was Francesca Speak who for some reason just could not read English after having to resend my email to her a further 3 times and then the Customer Service Team Leader Emma Gregg who made the false offer of resolving the matter but declined to respond. The ticket ID was LRX-800467. All I wanted to do was specify what flavours I wanted on a multiple order for the same item as you cannot do so via the website, for some reason she insisted I wanted to amend and cancel the order?? No explanation received for any of the above.

They even failed to delete my personal data when I formally requested the SPAM emails to cease after the unsubscribe option failed to work and only did so after a further 3 emails when I had to threaten legalities.

A really shameful way for a company to behave towards a once loyal customer.


----------



## Sharpiedj

I use MP (not had any problems touch wood)


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> By rep i meant customer service rep. The rep in question was Francesca Speak who for some reason just could not read English after having to resend my email to her a further 3 times and then the Customer Service Team Leader Emma Gregg who made the false offer of resolving the matter but declined to respond. The ticket ID was LRX-800467. All I wanted to do was specify what flavours I wanted on a multiple order for the same item as you cannot do so via the website, for some reason she insisted I wanted to amend and cancel the order?? No explanation received for any of the above.
> 
> I have raised all you concerns with management due to the number of issues you have had
> 
> They even failed to delete my personal data when I formally requested the SPAM emails to cease after the unsubscribe option failed to work and only did so after a further 3 emails when I had to threaten legalities.
> 
> A really shameful way for a company to behave towards a once loyal customer.


----------



## Daz007

Doesnt surprise me theres no comment haha! Not looking for a response anyway as its far too late now, just another disappointed former MP customer for the ever-growing list.


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> Doesnt surprise me theres no comment haha! Not looking for a response anyway as its far too late now, just another disappointed former MP customer for the ever-growing list.


There was a comment on there, not sure how I managed that. Was just trying to help as you were moaning but obviously you just like to moan


----------



## myprotein

Daz007 said:


> By rep i meant customer service rep. The rep in question was Francesca Speak who for some reason just could not read English after having to resend my email to her a further 3 times and then the Customer Service Team Leader Emma Gregg who made the false offer of resolving the matter but declined to respond. The ticket ID was LRX-800467. All I wanted to do was specify what flavours I wanted on a multiple order for the same item as you cannot do so via the website, for some reason she insisted I wanted to amend and cancel the order?? No explanation received for any of the above.
> 
> They even failed to delete my personal data when I formally requested the SPAM emails to cease after the unsubscribe option failed to work and only did so after a further 3 emails when I had to threaten legalities.
> 
> A really shameful way for a company to behave towards a once loyal customer.


Truly sorry to hear of the negative customer service experience you've received. I have forwarded all details you've explained above, including your ticket ID through to the customer service manager. We are always seeking to improve the service we provide to the customer and with recruitment ongoing, which includes a very recent merge with The Hut Group's larger customer service team, we're confident that we will become proficient in providing an excellent customer service experience. I apologise sincerely for the inconvenience caused. MP


----------



## Daz007

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Truly sorry to hear of the negative customer service experience you've received. I have forwarded all details you've explained above, including your ticket ID through to the customer service manager. We are always seeking to improve the service we provide to the customer and with recruitment ongoing, which includes a very recent merge with The Hut Group's larger customer service team, we're confident that we will become proficient in providing an excellent customer service experience. I apologise sincerely for the inconvenience caused. MP





WhySoSerious said:


> *There was a comment on there, not sure how I managed that. Was just trying to help as you were moaning but obviously you just like to moan*


The customer service manager is already aware as I asked for the manager's input. Also, do you want to explain WhySoSerious's comment above? Is he acting on behalf of your company?


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> The customer service manager is already aware as I asked for the manager's input. Also, do you want to explain WhySoSerious's comment above? Is he acting on behalf of your company?


Light hearted joke mate, no need to take life so seriously


----------



## Outtapped

WhySoSerious said:


> Light hearted joke mate, no need to take life so seriously


But also my point remains valid as you have stated *"Not looking for a response anyway as its far too late now"*

So you aren't look for a response but you are looking to moan


----------



## tommygunnz

dude life is too short to moan and winge! when you sell in the volume that a company like MP do it would LITTERALLY be imposible to please all the people all the time i beleive however they manage well to please the majority of people most of the time you must be in the minority fella


----------



## Daz007

WhySoSerious said:


> But also my point remains valid as you have stated *"Not looking for a response anyway as its far too late now"*
> 
> So you aren't look for a response but you are looking to moan


This is a forum where people discuss things in case you havnt realised. People sharing bad experiences are 'moaning' are they?

What a bad attitude and a shame to see. Any last attempt Myprotein wanted to show in order to get back some credibility here have been sunk by their own rep's rudeness.


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> This is a forum where people discuss things in case you havnt realised. People sharing bad experiences are 'moaning' are they?
> 
> What a bad attitude and a shame to see. Any last attempt Myprotein wanted to show in order to get back some credibility here have been sunk by their own rep's rudeness.


lol in your context and also looking at your past posts on other threads, also basing on the amount of posts you have made and your second post after joining the forum...............YES

As MP have stated they are sorry for the inconvenience caused, as i stated i was trying to help but you actually don't want help so why are you moaning when you don't want help in the first place lol


----------



## Daz007

WhySoSerious said:


> lol in your context and also looking at your past posts on other threads, also basing on the amount of posts you have made and your second post after joining the forum...............YES
> 
> As MP have stated they are sorry for the inconvenience caused, as i stated i was trying to help but you actually don't want help so why are you moaning when you don't want help in the first place lol


What on earth are you talking about and why are you stirring? All I did was share a bad experience! That isnt the only bad experience I had with MP, I gave them a chance before even though they didnt apologise then either so I know mistakes happen. I didnt ask for help and I dont want freebies and no-one does that on a forum, im just stating why id choose BBW now and gave justified reason for doing so.

Its a shame you have ruined MP's apology on here especially if they were planning to honour their resolution to try and win back a customer. Stop confusing yourself and getting all worked up and stalking my posts! Debate over.


----------



## laup

I personally have never had any problem with MP, I've used them for years and always recommend them!

TBH it looks like you have just got the hump Daz, whyso has tried to help you.


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> What on earth are you talking about and why are you stirring? All I did was share a bad experience! That isnt the only bad experience I had with MP, I gave them a chance before even though they didnt apologise then either so I know mistakes happen. I didnt ask for help and I dont want freebies and no-one does that on a forum, im just stating why id choose BBW now and gave justified reason for doing so.
> 
> Its a shame you have ruined MP's apology on here especially if they were planning to honour their resolution to try and win back a customer. Stop confusing yourself and getting all worked up and stalking my posts! Debate over.


Debate was over ages ago as you didn't want a response.

I still stand by my points as valid and as for 'what are you talking about', i think my post was quite clear personally


----------



## Daz007

WhySoSerious said:


> Debate was over ages ago as you didn't want a response.
> 
> I still stand by my points as valid and as for 'what are you talking about', i think my post was quite clear personally


Yes the debate was over and I didnt want a response, so you give yours anyway lol! Not only did you not understand the point of posting in a forum but it sounds like you're the one thats moaning!


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> Yes the debate was over and I didnt want a response, so you give yours anyway lol! Not only did you not understand the point of posting in a forum but it sounds like you're the one thats moaning!


Well i can't actually see any moaning by me but maybe we have a different understanding of moaning, regardless this part of the thread is pointless and not worth peoples reading so we can leave it there. The customer service manager will be back in contact you regarding this situation and hopefully that will make up for at least part of the service you recieved.

Let me point out at no point was I stating that your original points were not valid and understandably you would be frustrated, MP from my experience have always rectified any serious issues raised on this forum even though it is not officially the responsibility of the reps on here, we will always try and sort it IF the customer wants us to and many customers can vouch for that.


----------



## Daz007

Well I said that to show you how a sly accusation maybe meant as a joke can be interpreted as rude! I appreciate your last response however


----------



## Daz007

Just letting you know its comming up to 2 weeks and havnt heard from MyProtein yet. What is the estimate for a reply at the moment?


----------



## Outtapped

Daz007 said:


> Just letting you know its comming up to 2 weeks and havnt heard from MyProtein yet. What is the estimate for a reply at the moment?


What is your ticket number? i'll chase it up


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Asda, sainsburies or tesco. No difference IMO.

If they got what you need at the price you want what more you looking for ?


----------



## Daz007

WhySoSerious said:


> What is your ticket number? i'll chase it up


I already gave the ticket number in an earlier message above and im understandably a bit fed up always being forgotten about and having to keep giving my ticket number multiple times. I wasnt really asking for a response I was only telling others what happened before you offered. There comes a time when you have to give up and laugh about it!

For a moment there it looked like they were finally going to resolve but dont worry about it, in all honesty customer service is clearly not important to MP.


----------



## Mobster

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Asda, sainsburies or tesco. No difference IMO.
> 
> If they got what you need at the price you want what more you looking for ?


Very true if only on the basics. I don't drive and so the nearest to me is a One Stop (Tesco / smaller than usual / late opening store) followed by my more usual stroll over to a huge Asda. I currently work, via a sub-contractor, at Lidls.

What you get after the basics is where companies try and differ. This is true of MP, BBW and so on. BP have their 'pure' range which is 99% basics / no frills and then you have their products like Aftermath etc. M&S do meal deals as do the other supermarkets yet each has their fans. For example I prefer Tescos but it's a trot to get there for me so rarely get any.


----------



## Heavyassweights

both g2g


----------



## 31205

This thread started in 2010!!!

But since it's been resurrected, I currently use myprotein but would be open to using @BBWarehouse if they'd send me the samples Kieran promised me on instagram the other week!!


----------



## BBWarehouse

sen said:


> This thread started in 2010!!!
> 
> But since it's been resurrected, I currently use myprotein but would be open to using @BBWarehouse if they'd send me the samples Kieran promised me on instagram the other week!!


Have they not arrived mate? We sent out via Royal Mail unrecorded but I'll get some more in the post today buddy


----------



## Pinky

I placed an order with MyProtein Saturday night around 9pm ish, it was delivered at 9.00am this morning. IMO that is 2nd to none service. Smooth hassle free, exactly what you want


----------



## DC1

Pinky said:


> I placed an order with MyProtein Saturday night around 9pm ish, it was delivered at 9.00am this morning. IMO that is 2nd to none service. Smooth hassle free, exactly what you want


Happy to hear it Pinky x


----------



## BBWarehouse

For those interested in trying us.... we do have a great 50% deal on at the moment which includes our spectacular Protein Mousse (see review here), the code 'SAVEHALF' saves 50% on everything within this section including that, Performance CHARGE and more: Crazy Offers Category | Bodybuilding Warehouse

We typically have the best prices in the UK on Citrulline Malate, Beta Alanine, Cyclic Dextrin etc (*real* authentic cyclic dextrin from the official manufacturer, Glico, in Japan), and even before the various codes we put out, are usually better value. This point was mentioned in a post on MT recently for example where another member spotted our standard price for Citrulline Malate was actually better than another bulk suppliers "25% off" price lol.

Our bars are also very tasty, as you can see by how much our customers love them lol  - Bodybuilding Warehouse sells one million premium protein bars - Manchester Evening News


----------



## Closey91

BBWarehouse said:


> For those interested in trying us.... we do have a great 50% deal on at the moment which includes our spectacular Protein Mousse (see review here), the code 'SAVEHALF' saves 50% on everything within this section including that, Performance CHARGE and more: Crazy Offers Category | Bodybuilding Warehouse
> 
> We typically have the best prices in the UK on Citrulline Malate, Beta Alanine, Cyclic Dextrin etc (*real* authentic cyclic dextrin from the official manufacturer, Glico, in Japan), and even before the various codes we put out, are usually better value. This point was mentioned in a post on MT recently for example where another member spotted our standard price for Citrulline Malate was actually better than another bulk suppliers "25% off" price lol.
> 
> Our bars are also very tasty, as you can see by how much our customers love them lol  - Bodybuilding Warehouse sells one million premium protein bars - Manchester Evening News


The SAVEHALF code isn't working has it expired?


----------



## Dan94

Closey91 said:


> The SAVEHALF code isn't working has it expired?


Yeah ended Friday night iirc


----------



## BBWarehouse

That offer's over but, if you enter 'MEGA21' on site today it'll knock 21% off our awesome Pure Whey 80  (and everything in our own range in fact) - Pure Whey Protein Concentrate 80 | Bodybuilding Warehouse

We always send out the best offers on our newsletter, with sign up on site.


----------



## Big ape

Protein works .. best tasting by far


----------



## 31205

Big ape said:


> Protein works .. best tasting by far


Reckon go nutrition whey tastes much better than tpw. Tpw chocolate is w4nk. In fact, pretty much all of the cheaper protein suppliers chocolate flavour are bad. Apart from GN


----------



## Big ape

sen said:


> Reckon go nutrition whey tastes much better than tpw. Tpw chocolate is w4nk. In fact, pretty much all of the cheaper protein suppliers chocolate flavour are bad. Apart from GN


seems like your hunting for a forum sponsor tbf lol ....


----------



## 31205

Big ape said:


> seems like your hunting for a forum sponsor tbf lol ....


Nope. I actually use myprotein more than anyone else now cos they have more deals on. Gn tastes better but mp is 99 times out of 100 cheaper.

"lol"


----------



## H_JM_S

sen said:


> Reckon go nutrition whey tastes much better than tpw. Tpw chocolate is w4nk. In fact, pretty much all of the cheaper protein suppliers chocolate flavour are bad. Apart from GN


I tried the double chocolate or whatever it was from GN when they first arrived on the scene and it's the worst choc I've had. BP's choc and choc cookies are unreal .... Using MP's choc caramel and choc brownie at the minute though and they're okay..


----------



## 31205

H_JM_S said:


> I tried the double chocolate or whatever it was from GN when they first arrived on the scene and it's the worst choc I've had. BP's choc and choc cookies are unreal .... Using MP's choc caramel and choc brownie at the minute though and they're okay..


Triple choc? I like that.

Using choc caramel myself from mp and think that's quite good. A lot better with peanut butter in it.

Tried BP years ago and thought their chocolate was ok.

I had some bbw chocolatea good year or so ago and actually couldn't drink it but my brother loved it.


----------



## H_JM_S

sen said:


> Triple choc? I like that.
> 
> Using choc caramel myself from mp and think that's quite good. A lot better with peanut butter in it.
> 
> Tried BP years ago and thought their chocolate was ok.
> 
> I had some bbw chocolatea good year or so ago and actually couldn't drink it but my brother loved it.


Yeah it was the tripple choc .... just tasted a bit bitter to me.

I can't really taste the choc it's more just caramel imo but it tastes decent and like you said is nice with almond butter etc.

BP are my fave but MP's offers are too good to resist.

Yep tried the BBW pure whey choc and strawberry ... both were vile!

Only one I haven't tried yet it TPW as they're more expensive than the rest.


----------



## Abc987

sen said:


> Nope. I actually use myprotein more than anyone else now cos they have more deals on. Gn tastes better but mp is 99 times out of 100 cheaper.
> 
> "lol"


Last week sometime they had a 30% off total order if you got something off there list.

I got 10kg whey

3kg peanut butter

360 d3s

And 10protein chocolate wafers things all for £110

None of the other company's deals come close to mp which is why I don't think I'll ever switch


----------



## 31205

Abc987 said:


> Last week sometime they had a 30% off total order if you got something off there list.
> 
> I got 10kg whey
> 
> 3kg peanut butter
> 
> 360 d3s
> 
> And 10protein chocolate wafers things all for £110
> 
> None of the other company's deals come close to mp which is why I don't think I'll ever switch


Yeah that had a mystery gift thing on when I ordered before and I got 30% off plus some earphones (which were ****) and a shaker. Then I got a load of other stuff when they did 25% off about a week later.

Think they've got a mystery deal thing on now.


----------



## _Oscar_

Bulk Powders


----------



## H_JM_S

sen said:


> Yeah that had a mystery gift thing on when I ordered before and I got 30% off plus some earphones (which were ****) and a shaker. Then I got a load of other stuff when they did 25% off about a week later.
> 
> Think they've got a mystery deal thing on now.


I put an order in yesterday as I had 30% off through the mystery then got a code last night for 40% off


----------



## Dzezy

MP all the way, they have excellent products.


----------



## sigarner

GoNurrition for me.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

@BBWarehouse what are the expiry dates on the muffins? Waiting for the time to expire so I can scoop them all up for cheap lol


----------



## BBWarehouse

Trevor McDonald said:


> @BBWarehouse what are the expiry dates on the muffins? Waiting for the time to expire so I can scoop them all up for cheap lol


We buy them in, in 2 weekly batches now to avoid issues with short dates lol. We do however have some *awesome* multi-buy deals on our tasty Premium Protein Flapjacks if they're up your street. We've got FIVE flavours in them now! :clap: - Search results for: 'protein flapjacks' | Bodybuilding Warehouse


----------

